# Socket Verschlüsselung



## gest01 (25. Feb 2004)

Hallo

Hab da einen Client  und einen Server programmiert.Der Client sendet nur den String "HELLO" zum Server.
Gibts irgendwelche Packages die man zum Verschlüsseln vom Socket-Streams verwenden kann?
Hat vielleicht jemand ein kleines Beispiel?


thx&cu


----------



## sigma (25. Feb 2004)

du kannst deine daten mit md5 verschlüsseln.

mit der schnell suche von sun bekam ich folgende link.
scheinen noch recht interessant zu sein.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/security/jce/JCERefGuide.html#WhatsNew
http://java.sun.com/products/jce/reference/api/index.html

gruss sigma


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2004)

sigma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du kannst deine daten mit md5 verschlüsseln.


nein kann er nicht, weil er die daten dann nie wieder zurükbekommt. MD5 ist keine verschlüsselung, sondern ein Onw-Way-Hash. bingt ihm also nix wen er die daten am client weiterverarbeiten will.


----------



## gest01 (26. Feb 2004)

Selbsterverständlich will ich meine Daten weiter verarbeiten.Es soll nur die Kommunitkation verschlüsselt werden.
Geht also nicht mit Java????


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2004)

natürlich geht das, aber nicht mit MD5..
willst du es denn professionell verschlüsselt haben, oder nur in einer art wie man es nicht so lesen kann ?
bei letzterem empfehle ich dir eine eigene methode zu schreiben die evtl. das caesar chiffre anwendet, oder du eine XOR verschlüsselung anwendest , beides leicht zu knacken, aber man kann die daten auf den ersten blick nicht einsehen. wenn du es professionell haben willst empfehle ich dir RSA verschlüsselung, das ist so ziemlich der standart, auch in netzwerkverschlüsselung. dazu schau am besten in das package javax.crypto dort solltest du auf jeden fall was geeignetes finden.


----------



## gest01 (26. Feb 2004)

Also wenn's keinen allzu grossen Aufwand macht würde ich gerne mit RSA arbeiten.
Ist das zum nachimplementieren (Client-Server Programm besteht bereits) aufwendig bzw. schwierig??

sonst werde ich eine XOR-Verschlüsselung anwenden.

thx


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2004)

ich denke die J2SE wird das schon implementiert haben, ansonsten schau in die JCE ( Java Cryptography Extensions) .. ich hab mich mit dem crypto package leider noch nicht beschäftigt, aber google wird sicher helfen. such einfach nach "Java RSA"


----------



## gest01 (8. Mrz 2004)

Hi

Also irgendwie werde ich nich schlau aus den Büchern und Dokus.
Welche Klassen muss/kann ich verwenden wenn ich einfach einen Socket-Stream verschlüsseln will?
Hat jemand ein Beispiel Code??Würde mich sehr freuen.

Im Internet habe ich auch nicht gerade das gefunden was ich will.
Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Link??


thx&cu


----------

